# Sancta Hildegardensis



## e11even

I found this heavy bronze coin or medallion and I'm really not sure about the language.  One of the letters is like a rounded capital E but with a line on the right side that makes it closed.  One side has a thistle, a fleur de lis, and an open flower on it and the other side has a sort of H.  The script reads holy elen slire on one side and sanctahildecardensis and a cent sign on the other.
I'm curious to know what it says.  Thank you.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

"Sancta Hildecardensis "  seems to be a Latin equivalent of  "Holy Hildegard", but the famous saint is rather called " _Hildegardis Bingensis "_ ( Wiki ) in this language. So it would be interesting to read more accurate information.


----------



## Probo

Heus!: Fortasse *Sancta Hildegarde* (ablatiuus)? Vt ualeatis.


----------



## e11even

Thank you.  This saint is a very interesting person.  Still, I can find no translation where it is spelled the same and seeing it is imprinted on a coin/medal/medallion/talisman it must be some language.  It is the unsolved mystery about it that fuels my quest.


----------



## Outsider

e11even said:


> One of the letters is like a rounded capital E but with a line on the right side that makes it closed.  One side has a thistle, a fleur de lis, and an open flower on it and the other side has a sort of H.


Hmm, might be a monogram of some sort...


----------



## Nunty

Here is a long shot: _carduus_ is thistle and there is a thistle on the medallion, but I'm not thoroughly happy about Hilde of the Thistle.

Would it be possible to scan the sides of the medallion and put it up somewhere so we could see it? Are you sure of the English words "holy elen slire" and their spelling? (I do love a puzzle.)


----------



## palomnik

The flower combination adds a curious touch:  fleur de lis (France), thistle (Scotland) and an open flower (An English Rose?).


----------



## e11even

OK, you can view the images at my blog which is psi-fi.blogspot.com


----------



## Outsider

I read: _SANCTA HILDEGARDENSIS ¢_ on one side, and _HOLY GLEN SHIRE_ on the other.


----------



## e11even

Thanx Outsider, I found it at saydo.org/pastlane/token/token19.htm
And it also seems to be a type of token issued by a medieval arts society.


----------



## Cagey

Outsider said:


> I read: _SANCTA HILDEGARDENSIS ..._ on one side....



Adjectives with the sense of "belonging to" are formed by adding the suffix *-ensis* (among others) to a noun, especially to a proper noun._SANCTA HILDEGARDENSIS _= (_Sancta Hildegard- _+_ ensis_) would refer to someone allied with Holy (Saint? Blessed?) Hildegard, a follower of Holy Hildegard.  (Perhaps a _Holy Hildegardian_?)​


----------



## Nunty

Thanks for posting the images; that made it much easier. As has been stated, the coin is almost definitely related to the Society for Creative Anachronism. See here, the post from knossis on Dec 31, 2004, at 5:46 am. (Sorry, they are not numbered.) I agree with Cagey's comments about the meaning.


----------



## e11even

maximas gratias vobis


----------



## copen4ever

I also have a coin that is bronze with the words "Sancta Hildegardensis on one side.  The other side has a male with the word barak next to it and a female with the word skepti next to.  I can not locate the origin of this coin.


----------



## Cagey

copen4ever said:


> I also have a coin that is bronze with the words "Sancta Hildegardensis on one side.  The other side has a male with the word barak next to it and a female with the word skepti next to.  I can not locate the origin of this coin.



Welcome to the forum, copen4ever!

Please see the link in post #12.  It gives information on coins issued by the _Society for Creative Anachronism_, of which this appears to be one.  Several coins have "King Barak" on one side.  There are also references to "King Skepti".  I would speculate that someone has imagined a queen of the same line.


----------

